# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Ιπποφαές

## dimitrioy

?τι ειναι το ιπποφαες και σε τι βοηθαει?

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Δημητρη Το Ιπποφαες (Hippophae L.) ειναι φυλλοβολος θαμνος. Ιπποφαές - Βικιπαίδεια

*Ιπποφαές
Ευεργετικές οι ιδιότητες*
Το ιπποφαές συμπεριλαμβάνεται στην κατηγορία των «υπερτροφών» (super foods), μαζί με τη σπιρουλίνα, την αλόη, τη γύρη, το τζίνσενγκ κ.ά., ενώ Ρώσοι και Κινέζοι επιστήμονες το τοποθετούν στην πρώτη δεκάδα των πιο ισχυρών θεραπευτικών φυτών στον κόσμο.
Όπως αναφέρουν, περιέχει πολλαπλάσιες ποσότητες βιταμίνης C από τη φράουλα, το ακτινίδιο, το πορτοκάλι, την τομάτα και το καρότο. Εχει υψηλότερη περιεκτικότητα σε βιταμίνη Ε από εκείνη του σιταριού, του καλαμποκιού και της σόγιας, μέταλλα και ιχνοστοιχεία, καθώς και όλες τις βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β, ενώ προσφέρει στον οργανισμό ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα, όπως ω3, ω6, ω7 και ω9.
Χρησιμοποιείται από τη φαρμακοβιομηχανία ως συμπλήρωμα διατροφής ή ως συστατικό φαρμακευτικών και καλλυντικών σκευασμάτων.
Μπορεί να καταναλωθεί ως νωπός καρπός με υπόξινη γεύση, ή σε μορφή χυμού και μαρμελάδας. Από τον σπόρο του παρασκευάζονται έλαια, ενώ από αποξηραμένα νεαρά φύλλα του φυτού φτιάχνεται ρόφημα τσαγιού.

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη ποσο κανει το κιλο δεν μας ειπες !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

καλο ειναι αλλα ας δινουμε αλλα φυσικα στα πουλια μας και ας κοψουμε τα << ετοιμα >> και μετα δινουμε και αυτο .παντως θα επρεπε να εχει προτεραιοτητα το goji berry

http://www.gojiberriesgreece.com/201...erries_14.html

----------


## dimitrioy

> Δημητρη ποσο κανει το κιλο δεν μας ειπες !!!!!!!!!!!


το σακουλακι των 15γρ. κανει 1 ευρω απο λαικη.αποξυραμενο φυσικα!

----------


## panos70

ΟΚ ευχαριστω, δλδ 60-70 ευρω το κιλο περιπου

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω πηρα φυτο αλλα απ το πολυ ποτισμα τα επαιξε... ειναι ευκολο φυτο στην ουσια δεν θελει ουτε χωμα καλο ουτε τπτ...απλα το πετας και το ξεχνας...

----------


## dimitrioy

> καλο ειναι αλλα ας δινουμε αλλα φυσικα στα πουλια μας και ας κοψουμε τα << ετοιμα >> και μετα δινουμε και αυτο .παντως θα επρεπε να εχει προτεραιοτητα το goji berry
> 
> http://www.gojiberriesgreece.com/201...erries_14.html


αυτα τα αποξηραμενα που περνουμε στα φακελακια,ταραξακο,τσουκνι  δα,καλεντουλα,ιπποφαες,κ.α,
   διατηρουν τις ουσιες οπως τα νωπα, η τζαμπα τα περνουμε?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> ΟΚ ευχαριστω, δλδ 60-70 ευρω το κιλο περιπου




15,82 ευρώ το κιλό Πάνο,
τα 250γραμ. 4 ευρώ και σε κενό οξυγόνου συσκευασμένα.

----------


## jk21

η αποξηρανση στον ηλιο και οχι με υψηλες θερμοκρασιες σε κλιβανους δεν αιφαιρει πολλα πραγματα .ισως την βιταμινη c .ειδικα σε αυτα τα φρουτα που το μεγαλο τους + ειναι οι αντιοξειδωτικες ανθοκυανινες τους ,και αποξηραμενα ειναι μια χαρα .αν τα εχουμε βεβαια σε δεντρο ακομα καλυτερα 

η τιμη για λαικη δικαιολογειται μονο αν ειναι βιολογικα πιστοποιημενα αλλα και παλι ...

----------


## PAIANAS

Goji Berry: Καλλιέργεια, τιμή, χρήσιμες πληροφορίες 












 Το «Γκότζι Μπέρι» είναι ένα φυτό που ξεκίνησε το μακρύ του «ταξίδι» από την Κίνα και έρχεται να κατακτήσει τα ελληνικά χωράφια. Το φυτό είναι γνωστό εδώ και αιώνες στην Κίνα και στην περιοχή του Θιβέτ. Χρησιμοποιείται στην κινεζική ιατρική λόγω των ευεργετικών του ιδιοτήτων όσον αφορά την τόνωση της λειτουργίας του ήπατος και των νεφρών. Επίσης, αναφορές γίνονται στο γεγονός ότι, είναι καρπός πλούσιος σε θρεπτικά συστατικά, ο οποίος βελτιώνει τη λειτουργία του κυκλοφορικού και επιδρά ευεργετικά στην όραση. Γενικά, υπάρχουν αναφορές ότι, αναζωογονεί και δίνει ενέργεια σε ολόκληρο τον οργανισμό.  Για το λόγο αυτό θεωρείται «Υπερτροφή» και έχει τη φήμη «ελιξήριο της μακροζωίας».Η γεύση μοιάζει με της σταφίδας, ενώ οι καρποί μπορούν να μαγειρευτούν ή να φαγωθούν και ωμοί. 

Οι κινέζοι καταναλώνουν τον καρπό είτε νωπό, είτε αποξηραμένο, είτε παρασκευάζοντας σούπες ή ως απόσταγμα που δίδει έναν ιδιαίτερο τύπο κρασιού. Τα φύλλα και οι τρυφεροί βλαστοί καταναλώνονται ως λαχανικό.  Τα γκότζι θεωρούνται ως μια από τις πλουσιότερες φυσικές πηγές θρεπτικών συστατικών. Περιέχουν βιταμίνες C, B1, B2 και Β-καροτίνη, καθώς και μια σειρά από μεταλλικά στοιχεία, αντιοξειδωτικά (25100μονάδες ORAC Oxygen Radical Absorbance Capacity  - Αμερικανική κλίμακα μέτρησης) και αμινοξέα. Το γκότζι περιέχει πλήθος υδατανθράκων, πρωτεϊνών, λιπαρών και διατροφικών ινών, απαραίτητων για το σώμα. Τα 100 γραμμάρια αποξηραμένου καρπού περιέχουν 370 θερμίδες, 18 αμινοξέα (8 αναγκαία για τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό), 21 ιχνοστοιχεία (ψευδάργυρος, ασβέστιο, γερμάνιο, σελήνιο κ.ά.), βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β (Β1, Β2, Β6), βιταμίνη Ε και βιταμίνη C (περισσότερη ανά μονάδα βάρους από τα πορτοκάλια), 11 mg σιδήρου (περισσότερο από το σπανάκι ανά 100gr), διάφορες φυτοστερόλες (Β-σιτοστερόλη, η οποία περιορίζει την απορρόφηση της χοληστερόλης) και λιπαρά οξέα όπως τα Ω-6 και το λινολεϊκό οξύ, που αποτελούν ρυθμιστές της ορμονικής λειτουργίας

*Το Goji Berry στην Ελλάδα* 

Το «Γκότζι Μπέρι», άγνωστο για πολλούς δέντρο, φαίνεται πως κερδίζει ολοένα και περισσότερο έδαφος στη χώρα μας και αποτελεί μία εναλλακτική καλλιέργεια, για την οποία ενδιαφέρον επιδεικνύουν κυρίως οι νέοι αγρότες. Το Goji Berry άρχισε να καλλιεργείται σε πειραματικό στάδιο σε κάποιες περιοχές της Ελλάδας και μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπάρχουν ασφαλή συμπεράσματα, καθώς τα δέντρα είναι μικρά και δεν μπορούν οι γεωπόνοι να μιλούν ούτε για συγκεκριμένες ποσότητες του καρπού ούτε για τιμή πώλησης. Το συγκεκριμένο φυτό αντέχει σε ακραίες θερμοκρασίες, από -20 έως +40 βαθμούς κελσίου, χρειάζεται στραγγισμένα εδάφη και μεγάλης διάρκειας ηλιοφάνεια. Οι σπόροι του πρέπει να φυτευτούν τους χειμερινούς μήνες, ώστε την άνοιξη να αρχίσει να βγαίνει ρίζα. Στο πλαίσιο της καλύτερης ενημέρωσης των αγροτών πραγματοποιήθηκε στη Νάουσα ημερίδα για το εν λόγω δέντρο. «Οι νέοι αγρότες ψάχνουν το ενδεχόμενο εναλλακτικών καλλιεργειών. Η περιοχή της Μακεδονίας έχει τα ροδάκινα, τα μήλα και τα σταφύλια. 

Το Γκότζι Μπέρι είναι ένα φυτό που θέλει λίγα στρέμματα και μπορεί να έχει καλό εισόδημα ο αγρότης. Κάποιοι το τολμούν» δηλώνει ο προϊστάμενος του Τμήματος Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης του δήμου Νάουσας Ζαφείρης Τσουκαλάς. Εκτός όμως από τους νέους αγρότες και αρκετοί παλαιότεροι αρχίζουν να κάνουν «στροφή» στις εναλλακτικές καλλιέργειες, δηλώνοντας απογοητευμένοι από το γεγονός ότι ο κόπος τους με άλλα φυτά δεν ανταμείβεται. «Οι νέοι αγρότες δεν ασχολούνται με τις παραδοσιακές καλλιέργειες και ψάχνουν κάτι καινούριο και πιο αποδοτικό. Και οι παλαιότεροι όμως δείχνουν απογοητευμένοι από το γεγονός ότι το λάδι, τα ροδάκινα και τα μήλα δεν είναι τόσο αποδοτικά. Βλέπουν τον κόπο τους να μην αποδίδει και αναζητούν νέες καλλιέργειες» πρόσθεσε η τεχνολόγος – γεωπόνος, Ελένη Παναγιώτου. Στην Ελλάδα, το «Γκότζι Μπέρι» καταναλώνεται σε επεξεργασμένη μορφή σε ταμπλέτες και χυμούς ή αποξηραμένο. Κατά τη διάρκεια όμως της επεξεργασίας, χάνει ένα μέρος από τα θρεπτικά συστατικά και τις βιταμίνες του και είναι καλύτερα να καταναλώνεται νωπό ή σκέτο. 

*Καλλιέργεια,  Ενδεικτικές τιμές, Διάθεση παραγωγής* 

Το φυτό «Γκότζι Μπέρι» είναι ένα θαμνώδες δέντρο που φύεται από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων στην Κίνα, τα Ιμαλάια, το Θιβέτ και τη Μογγολία.  Η καλλιέργεια του φυτού μπορεί να είναι γραμμική με αποστάσεις φύτευσης 2,0 μέτρα επί της γραμμής και 2,0 μέτρα μεταξύ των γραμμών. Συνολικά απαιτούνται 250 φυτά ανά στρέμμα. Η παραγόμενη ποσότητα καρπού μπορεί να ξεπεράσει στην τριετία τον 1 τόνο ανά στρέμμα. Το φυτό περιορίζεται με κλάδεμα στη μορφή του θάμνου. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρείτε σπόρο καθώς δεν υπάρχει στο ελληνικό εμπόριο. Μπορείτε βέβαια να ψάξετε στο internet αλλά με προσοχή κυρίως σε περίπτωση που θέλετε να κάνετε επαγγελματική καλλιέργεια. Αν αγοράσετε δενδρύλλια  προσέξτε ώστε να λάβετε το ανάλογο πιστοποιητικό σχετικά με την ποικιλία και την ηλικία των δένδρων.

Το ύψος του δένδρου μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι και τα 4 έως 5 μέτρα, με το κατάλληλο κλάδεμα μπορεί όμως να διατηρηθεί και σε πιο χαμηλό ύψος. Είναι ένα δέντρο που ζει μέχρι και 100 χρόνια. Καρπούς παράγει από τον 1ο – 2ο  χρόνο, ενώ σε πλήρη παραγωγή φτάνει το 3ο – 4ο έτος. Η συλλογή του καρπού είναι δύσκολη, καθώς γίνεται με το χέρι και για το λόγο αυτό το προτιμούν αγρότες που καλλιεργούν λίγα στρέμματα. Κατά την εποχή συλλογής του Goji, ο αγρότης θα πρέπει κάθε 3-4 ημέρες να μαζεύει τους καρπούς. Οι καλύτερες εποχές για φύτεμα είναι την 'Ανοιξη και το Φθινόπωρο, αλλά και τις άλλες εποχές μπορεί να επιτευχθεί επιτυχές φύτεμα. Όταν ο καιρός ζεστάνει ξεκινούν να βγαίνουν φυλλαράκια και κατά το Μάιο με Ιούνιο ανθίζουν.
Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία από χώρες του εξωτερικού όπως η Κίνα και η Αμερική, η καλλιέργεια του Goji Berry  μπορεί να αποφέρει πολύ καλή στρεμματική απόδοση. Βέβαια στις κλιματικές συνθήκες / χώμα της Ελλάδας η απόδοση μπορεί να διαφέρει καθώς αυτή τη στιγμή η καλλιέργεια του φυτού στη χώρα μας βρίσκεται σε εμβρυακό επίπεδο. Καλλιέργεια ενός (1) στρέμματος Goji Berries είναι δυνατό να αποφέρει από 600 έως και πάνω από 1.000 κιλά στην τριετία). *Με τιμή από 5,5 έως 6 ευρώ/κιλό* μπορεί να αποδώσει από 3.300 έως και 6.000 ευρώ το στρέμμα. Βέβαια για να λάβετε τα χρήματα θα πρέπει να βρείτε προηγουμένως  που θα τα διαθέσετε. Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν εταιρίες στην Ελλάδα που μπορούν να απορροφήσουν την ελληνική παραγωγή ενώ στην Καρδίτσα και στις Σέρρες δημιουργούνται και συνεταιριστικές μονάδες παραγωγής - επεξεργασίας - προώθησης του Γκότζι σε αγορές του εξωτερικού. 

Το Σαββάτο 31 Μαρτίου 2012 διεξήχθη η Καταστατική Γενική Συνέλευση του Αγροτικού Συνεταιρισμού Παραγωγής Υπερτροφών Θεσσαλίας. Τα 53 ιδρυτικά μέλη ανέλαβαν την ευθύνη της καλλιέργειας 300 περίπου στρεμμάτων, με δυνατότητα διεύρυνσης της συνεταιριστής ομάδας, για την καλλιέργεια 1000 στρεμμάτων. Πέραν των καλλιεργήσιμων εκτάσεων προβλέπεται επένδυση, για τη δημιουργία Συνεταιριστικής Βιομηχανικής Μονάδας, ξήρανσης και μεταποίησης του πρωτογενούς προϊόντος ύψους περίπου 500.000 Ευρώ, στη Ματαράγκα Καρδίτσας. (Καλλιέργειες: Γκότζι (Goji), Μύρτιλο, Aρώνια/Αρώνια ΥΠΑΑΤ, Ιπποφαές).

Τελευταία ενημέρωση: Τρίτη 10-4-2012, 20:40
*Πηγές: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, 



*

----------


## PAIANAS

*Ιπποφαές, ένας δυναμίτης υγείας*





Ρώσοι και κινέζοι επιστήμονες το τοποθετούν στην πρώτη δεκάδα των πιο ισχυρών θεραπευτικών φυτών στον κόσμο. Υποστηρίζουν ότι περιέχει περισσότερη βιταμίνη C από τη φράουλα, το ακτινίδιο, το πορτοκάλι, την ντομάτα, το καρότο και τον κράταιγο. Επίσης, ότι η περιεκτικότητά του σε βιταμίνη Ε είναι υψηλότερη από εκείνη του σιταριού, του καλαμποκιού και της σόγιας και ότι οι φυτοστερόλες που περιέχει ξεπερνούν κατά πολύ εκείνες του ελαίου της σόγιας. Επιπλέον, έχει όλες τις βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β και όλα τα απαραίτητα για τον οργανισμό μέταλλα και ιχνοστοιχεία. Και όχι μόνο αυτό. Προσφέρει στον οργανισμό ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα, όπως: ω-3, ω-6, ω-7 και ω-9. Έχει ισχυρή αντιοξειδωτική, αντιφλεγμονώδη, αντιμικροβιακή, αναλγητική και επουλωτική δράση. Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους, χρησιμοποιείται ως συμπλήρωμα διατροφής, ως συστατικό φαρμακευτικών και καλλυντικών σκευασμάτων, αλλά και ως αυτούσιο φαρμακευτικό σκεύασμα για πλήθος παθήσεων, ενώ από τους καρπούς του παρασκευάζονται χυμοί και μαρμελάδες. 

*Πώς ονομάστηκε* 
Αν και στη σύγχρονη Ελλάδα το ιπποφαές χρησιμοποιείται την τελευταία διετία, στην αρχαιότητα η χρήση του ήταν πολύ διαδεδομένη. Σχετικές αναφορές υπάρχουν σε κείμενα του Θεόφραστου, μαθητή του Αριστοτέλη, αλλά κυρίως του Διοσκουρίδη, του πατέρα της Φαρμακολογίας. Το όνομά του το οφείλει στα στρατεύματα του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου, που παρατήρησαν ότι τα άρρωστα και τραυματισμένα άλογα που έτρωγαν τα φύλλα και τους καρπούς του φυτού ανάρρωναν γρηγορότερα, αποκτούσαν περισσότερη δύναμη, ενώ το τρίχωμά τους δυνάμωνε και γινόταν πιο λαμπερό. Το ονόμασαν ιπποφαές, που στα νέα ελληνικά σημαίνει φωτεινό, λαμπερό άλογο (ίππος: άλογο, φάος: φως, λάμψη). 

*Πριν από τους παγετώνες... 
*Πρόκειται για ένα από τα αρχαιότερα φυτά στη Γη. Η παρουσία του χρονολογείται πολύ πριν την εποχή των παγετώνων. Η επιστημονική του ονομασία είναι: Ιπποφαές το ραμνοειδές (Hippophae rhamnoides). Ευδοκιμεί ακόμα και στα πιο φτωχά χώματα και ανάλογα με το μικροκλίμα της κάθε περιοχής, το συναντάμε σε παράκτιες ζώνες, αλλά και σε ημιερημώδεις ή ορεινές περιοχές. Oι καρποί του μοιάζουν με ρώγες σταφυλιού, είναι πορτοκαλί και χυμώδεις και έχουν υπόξινη γεύση. Σύμφωνα με το «Διεθνές Κέντρο Έρευνας και Εκπαίδευσης για το Ιπποφαές», το φυτό ευδοκιμεί και καλλιεργείται στην Ευρώπη και στην Ασία. Το συναντάμε κυρίως στις εξής χώρες: Κίνα, Μογγολία, Ινδία, Νεπάλ, Πακιστάν, Ρωσία, Oυκρανία, Αγγλία, Γαλλία, Δανία, Oλλανδία, Γερμανία, Πολωνία, Φιλανδία, Σουηδία και Νορβηγία. Στη χώρα μας καλλιεργείται στη βόρεια Εύβοια, στην περιοχή Αχούρια. 

*Επιστημονικά αποδεκτό 
*Στην κλασική θιβετιανή φαρμακευτική βίβλο «Sibu Yidian», που έχει γραφτεί το 18ο αιώνα, τριάντα ολόκληρα κεφάλαια είναι αφιερωμένα στις θεραπευτικές ιδιότητες και χρήσεις του φυτού. Στην Ινδία αποτελεί βασική παράμετρο της Ayurveda, ενώ είναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της κινεζικής φαρμακευτικής. Στη Μογγολία χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και αιώνες ως άριστο τονωτικό. O θρύλος λέει ότι ο Τζένγκις Χαν και ο στρατός του έπιναν χυμό από ιπποφαές, προκειμένου να αυξήσουν την αντοχή και να επιταχύνουν τη θεραπεία των πληγών τους. Στη Ρωσία χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ως συστατικό της διατροφής των αστροναυτών. Το 1929 έγινε η πρώτη βιοχημική ανάλυση των συστατικών του. Oι πρώτες κλινικές δοκιμές για τις θεραπευτικές χρήσεις του φυτού ξεκίνησαν στη Ρωσία τη δεκαετία του 1950. Τη δεκαετία του 1970 συμπεριλήφθηκε στον επίσημο κατάλογο των φαρμακευτικών ουσιών που χρησιμοποιούνται στη Ρωσία και την Κίνα και τα επόμενα χρόνια συμπεριλήφθηκε στους επίσημους φαρμακευτικούς καταλόγους των χωρών όπου καλλιεργείται. Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν γίνει πολλές μελέτες, κυρίως στη Ρωσία και την Ασία, που έχουν φέρει στο φως την πληθώρα των θρεπτικών συστατικών που περιέχει και την ευεργετική τους δράση στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό. 

*Θεραπεύει και... τη φύση* 
Το πυκνό ριζικό σύστημα του ιπποφαούς και η αντοχή του σε άγονες και δύσκολες συνθήκες (κρύο, αλάτι, φτωχά εδάφη) είναι οι λόγοι που ο θάμνος αυτός φυτεύεται συστηματικά σε καμμένες περιοχές για να εμποδίσει τη διάβρωση των εδαφών, όπως π.χ. σε μεγάλες εκτάσεις της βόρειας Κίνας, όπου παράλληλα οι καρποί του συλλέγονται και αποφέρουν κάποιο εισόδημα στους ντόπιους πληθυσμούς.



*190 ωφέλιμα συστατικά!* 
Συμπεριλαμβάνεται στην κατηγορία των «υπερτροφών» (super foods), μερικές από τις οποίες είναι: η σπιρουλίνα, η αλόη, η γύρη, το τζίνσενγκ, το κερί του ζαχαροκάλαμου, η χλωρέλα, το αιθέριο έλαιο δενδρολίβανου. Σύμφωνα με ρώσους και κινέζους επιστήμονες, το ιπποφαές περιέχει 190 πολύτιμες ουσίες, οι περισσότερες από τις οποίες έχουν ισχυρή αντιοξειδωτική δράση. Oι περισσότερες και δραστικότερες (106) έχουν εντοπιστεί στο έλαιο που περιέχουν οι καρποί του. Σύμφωνα με τους μελετητές, το σημαντικότερο επιστημονικό εύρημα για το ιπποφαές δεν είναι μόνο ότι περιέχει πολύτιμες ουσίες για την υγεία του ανθρώπου, αλλά και το ότι τόσο οι συγκεντρώσεις τους όσο και ο συνδυασμός τους έχουν συνταιριαστεί από τη φύση με τέτοιον τρόπο, ώστε να προσφέρουν την καλύτερη δυνατή κάλυψη στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό. 

*Γεμάτο αντιοξειδωτικά* 
Το ιπποφαές περιέχει ένα μοναδικό συνδυασμό αντιοξειδωτικών συστατικών που δρουν προληπτικά κατά της γήρανσης, των καρδιαγγειακών νοσημάτων και του καρκίνου. Ειδικότερα, μεταξύ άλλων περιέχει:
*Βιταμίνη C*: Συνεισφέρει στην απορρόφηση του σιδήρου, βοηθά στο σχηματισμό κολλαγόνου στο δέρμα, στην επούλωση των πληγών, στην επανόρθωση των ιστών και ενισχύει την άμυνα του οργανισμού.
*Βιταμίνη Ε*: Επιβραδύνει τη γήρανση των κυττάρων, βοηθά στην οξυγόνωση των ιστών και ενισχύει το γεννητικό σύστημα. Επιταχύνει την επούλωση των πληγών και προστατεύει από την αρτηριοσκλήρυνση.
*Βιταμίνη Α*: Διατηρεί την υγεία των ματιών και του δέρματος. 
*Όλα τα μεταλλικά στοιχεία*: Ασβέστιο, μαγνήσιο, σίδηρο, φώσφορο, χαλκό, κάλιο, σελήνιο και ψευδάργυρο. Είναι απαραίτητα για την πνευματική και σωματική υγεία. Όπως και οι βιταμίνες, δρουν ως καταλύτες σε πολλές βιολογικές αντιδράσεις και οι λειτουργίες τους είναι αλληλένδετες. Το σελήνιο και ο χαλκός έχουν πολύ ισχυρή αντιοξειδωτική δράση. 
*Καροτενοειδή*: Αποτρέπουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό την οξείδωση των κυττάρων και την καταστροφή τους. Το ιπποφαές περιέχει β-καροτένιο, που είναι πρόδρομος της βιταμίνης Α, καθώς και λυκοπένιο (αντικαρκινική δράση), α-καροτίνη, ζεαξανθίνη (πρόληψη κατά της γεροντικής ωχράς κηλίδας) και λουτεΐνη. Πολλές φορές το ιπποφαές, ανάλογα με την περιοχή στην οποία καλλιεργείται, περιέχει καροτενοειδή σε μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες από κάθε άλλο φυτό. 
*Πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα*: Συγκεκριμένα: ω-3 (λινολενικό οξύ), ω-6 (λινελαϊκό οξύ), ω-7 (παλμιτελαϊκό οξύ), ω-9 (ελαϊκό οξύ). Το ιπποφαές θεωρείται από ρώσους και κινέζους επιστήμονες η πλουσιότερη πηγή φυτικών λιπαρών οξέων, που είναι απαραίτητα στον οργανισμό για την καλή λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου, του νευρικού, του ανοσοποιητικού και του αναπαραγωγικού συστήματος, ενώ προστατεύουν από καρδιαγγειακές παθήσεις, περιορίζουν τα επίπεδα της κακής χοληστερίνης στο αίμα και έχουν και ισχυρή αντιφλεγμονώδη και αντιοξειδωτική δράση. Το ω-7 λιπαρό οξύ είναι κυρίως ζωικής προέλευσης. Έχει εντοπιστεί μόνο στο έλαιο του φυτού μακαντέμια, αλλά σε συγκεντρώσεις 2 φορές χαμηλότερες από αυτές που έχουν βρεθεί στο ιπποφαές. Το ω-7 έχει αντιική, αντιβακτηριδιακή, επουλωτική και αντιγηραντική δράση. 


*Είναι και πηγή...* 
*...βιταμινών του συμπλέγματος Β*: Βοηθούν στην καλή λειτουργία 
του νευρικού και μυϊκού συστήματος, αλλά και της καρδιάς. Συμμετέχουν στη σύνθεση των ενζύμων και στο μεταβολισμό των λιπών, των πρωτεϊνών και των υδατανθράκων. Βοηθούν στην ανάπτυξη και στην αναπαραγωγή, φροντίζουν για την υγεία των μαλλιών, των νυχιών και του δέρματος.
*...βιταμίνης D*: Βοηθά στο μεταβολισμό του ασβεστίου, του φωσφόρου και του μαγνησίου στον οργανισμό και την ενσωμάτωσή τους στα οστά, συμβάλλοντας στην υγεία τους. 
*...βιταμίνης Κ*: Παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο στην πηκτικότητα του αίματος 
και βοηθά στο σχηματισμό των οστών και στην ανασύστασή τους. 
*...β-σιτοστερόλης*: Ανήκει σε μια ομάδα στερολών που υπάρχουν μόνο στα φυτά. Έχει αποδειχθεί ότι μόνη της ή σε συνδυασμό με άλλες φυτικές στερόλες μειώνει τα επίπεδα κακής χοληστερίνης στο αίμα. Επίσης, δρα προστατευτικά από την υπερπλασία του προστάτη, ενώ υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι προστατεύει από τον καρκίνο. 
*...φλαβονοειδών*: Πρόκειται για ουσίες που συναντάμε μόνο στα φυτά και έχουν παρόμοιες αντιοξειδωτικές ιδιότητες με αυτές των βιταμινών C, Ε και Α. 


*Τι προσφέρει στον οργανισμό* 
*1*. Τόνωση, ευεξία και ενέργεια, γρήγορη ανάρρωση και επούλωση των πληγών.
*2*. Ενίσχυση του ανοσοποιητικού, προστασία από τον καρκίνο.
*3*. Προστασία και ενίσχυση του νευρικού συστήματος, μείωση του άγχους.
*4*. Ρύθμιση του μεταβολισμού.
*5*. Αντιμετώπιση της υπερπλασίας του προστάτη, παθήσεων στο συκώτι, καθώς και γαστρεντερικών προβλημάτων, όπως η ελκώδης κολίτιδα, η οισοφαγίτιδα, η νόσος του Crohn.
*6*. Προστασία από καρδιαγγειακά προβλήματα, μείωση της κακής χοληστερίνης και του σακχάρου στο αίμα, προστασία των αγγείων, ενίσχυση της κυκλοφορίας του αίματος.
*7*. Ανακούφιση από τα συμπτώματα της εμμηνόπαυσης, τους πόνους της περιόδου και προστασία του αναπαραγωγικού συστήματος. 8. Επανόρθωση ιστών και κυττάρων μετά από μεγάλη έκθεση σε ακτινοβολία.
*9*. Προληπτική δράση εναντίον οφθαλμικών παθήσεων, όπως ο καταρράκτης και η εκφύλιση της ωχράς κηλίδας. 
*1O*. Αποτοξίνωση του οργανισμού, οξυγόνωση και ανανέωση των κυττάρων, αντιμετώπιση πρόωρης γήρανσης.
*11*. Αντιμετώπιση δερματικών προβλημάτων, όπως ακμή, δυσχρωμίες, έκζεμα, έγκαυμα, ψωρίαση, έκζεμα. 

*Τι θα βρείτε στην αγορά* 
● Αποξηραμένο φυτό σε καταστήματα που πουλάνε βότανα, για να φτιάξετε αφέψημα ή έγχυμα. 
● Το έλαιο του φυτού, που προκύπτει από την έκθλιψη των καρπών του. Περιέχει τα θρεπτικά συστατικά στην πιο ισχυρή τους μορφή. Χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για την αντιμετώπιση δερματικών προβλημάτων (εξωτερική επάλειψη) και για την τόνωση του κυκλοφορικού (πίνοντάς το διαλυμένο σε νερό ή χυμό).
● Συμπυκνωμένο χυμό, που προκύπτει από την πολτοποίηση των καρπών και των φύλλων του φυτού και έχει πιο ήπια δράση από το έλαιο. Είναι κατάλληλο για την τόνωση και ενδυνάμωση του οργανισμού.
● *Κάψουλες:* Πρόκειται για το ξηρό εκχύλισμα των φύλλων και των καρπών του φυτού. Είναι πιο εύκολο στη χρήση και έχει ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα. Επίσης, κυκλοφορούν κάψουλες που περιέχουν έλαιο ιπποφαούς. 
Αναζητήστε τα σε καταστήματα ειδών υγιεινής διατροφής, μεγάλα φαρμακεία ή φαρμακεία που πουλούν φυτικά φαρμακευτικά και καλλυντικά σκευάσματα. 

*Η σωστή δοσολογία* 
Αν αντιμετωπίζετε κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας, θα πρέπει να συμβουλευτείτε πρώτα έναν ειδικό, ώστε να σας υποδείξει την κατάλληλη δοσολογία για την περίπτωσή σας. Διαφορετικά, αν απλώς θέλετε να τονώσετε τον οργανισμό σας, μπορείτε να πίνετε αφέψημα ή έγχυμα 2-3 φορές την ημέρα ή να παίρνετε 1 κάψουλα την ημέρα. Εναλλακτικά, μπορείτε να πίνετε 2 κουταλάκια σιρόπι διαλυμένα σε ένα ποτήρι χυμό ή νερό 3 φορές την ημέρα. Το έλαιο χρησιμοποιήστε το μόνο αφού συμβουλευτείτε ειδικό. Επίσης, φροντίζετε κατά καιρούς να χρησιμοποιείτε το ιπποφαές, όπως και όλα τα φαρμακευτικά βότανα, σε όλες τις μορφές που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά, ώστε ο οργανισμός σας να επωφελείται στο μέγιστο από τα θρεπτικά συστατικά που περιέχουν. 



*Φτιάξτε* 
*Αφέψημα*: Βάζετε σε 1 μπρίκι 1 κούπα νερό και προσθέτετε 4-5 καρπούς ιπποφαoύς. Βράζετε το αφέψημα για 3-5 λεπτά, το αφήνετε να κρυώσει και το πίνετε. 
*Έγχυμα*: Βράζετε σε ένα μπρίκι 1 κούπα νερό, κατεβάζετε το μπρίκι από τη φωτιά και προσθέτετε 4-5 φυλλαράκια αποξηραμένα φύλλα. Τα αφήνετε 5-7 λεπτά, σουρώνετε και πίνετε.

Πηγή :vita.gr

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

http://www.gojijuices.net/gojiandorac.html

----------


## οδυσσέας

εχει πολυ σιδηρο?

http://www.gojijuices.net/nutritioninformation.html

----------


## jk21

με ποσοστο 100% καλυψης των ημερησιων αναγκων του ανθρωπου στα 100γρ ειναι μια καλη πηγη  ,οχι ομως τεραστια ωστε να γινει επικινδυνη για τοξικωση σιδηρου στα πουλια αν δεν το παρακανουμε με την χορηγηση του 

*Iron  9mg*

100%




επισης στους ζωικους οργανισμους (ανθρωπος ,πουλια ,θηλαστικα ) δεν ειναι τοσο απορροφησιμος ο φυτικος σιδηρος οσο απο ζωικες πηγες  .οπως και στις φακες ενα μονο μερος και με παραλληλη υπαρξη βιταμινης c μπορει να απορροφηθει .Μικρα ποσα του ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι αναγκαια και στα πουλια

----------


## Ρία

εγω εχω τα σποράκια! όμως ούτε να τα βλέπω δεν θέλω. μου έχουν κάτσει άσχημα. στα πουλάκια πως μπορω να το δωσο;

----------


## jk21

ελαφρυ μουλιασμα και τα δινεις οπως ειναι σε καποιο πιατακι ή καθαρη αυγοθηκη ή και τριμμενα με μουλτι (λιγα ) σε αυγοτροφη

----------


## Ρία

ααα!!! ωραία! θα το κάνω αυριο κ θα πω εντυπώσεις! μπορώ να δώσω κ στα καναρίνια;;

----------


## jk21

σαφως μπορεις

----------


## Ρία

τελεια!

----------

